# Here's My Lulu's FRECKLE Nose...



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love my Lulu. She looks a mess, but she's been on meds, and ointments.
In any case, look at her little freckled nose. I am in love with her nose.
Once again, she just woke up, and is looking a mess, with hair in her face,
but look at her little nose. Is that precious, or what?

The following pic, is very strange. Lulu had picked out ALL the kibble,
and set it aside. Then ate the kibble from the other bowl. You can see
where she took the kibble out, and set it aside, and the other bowl, she
actually ate out of.

Love ya, Lulu. Bless your wee little heart :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lulu is like Mary Poppins - practically perfect in every way! I just adore her nose. And her ears. And her legs. And her bark. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww, Lulu, I love your little freckled nose. I'm kinda partial to freckled noses since I have one myself. Aren't these little ones funny with their food and the way they pick out each bite? Love you Lulu. You too, Deb.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww Deb that's the cutest photo of LuluBell I've ever seen, I love the messed up look on her - it's very .. hmmm trendy ??

Also you need to have the compulsive disorder checked out .... ha ha ha

By the way Lulu - I have freckles but hide it with Bare Minerals - you can borrow it sometime


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lulu, you can eat your food anyway you want too!!!! Take it out and line it up and nibble at it!! It's yours and no one will take it away from you~~~~Deb, I had a little yorkie that died a few years back and he would take his food out of the bowl and then eat it and keep doing it that way until he ate it all. Lulu's little freckled look is adorable and she is cute as can be with the hairstyle~~ :yes: :heart: :heart: :heart: :yes:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Little Lulu is such a sweetheart! What's not to love? She's precious in every way! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Lulu :wub: is just too cute with her freckled nose - gotta love those seniors! My Eloise :wub: used to do that with her food too. She only ate
dry food for "snacks" and didn't really consider it food. The only kind she would eat was Purina Beneful (yes, I know it's junk - it wasn't her
main source of nutrition). There are about six different flavors in it, and she would pick out only the green ones, the dark brown ones and once
in a while the red ones - the rest she wouldn't touch! I really miss that little girl! Bonbon takes them out of the bowl, places them around the
room, and then mostly DOESN'T eat them (hers are ProPlan - maybe she'd eat the Beneful :bysmilie: ). Too funny, these fluffs!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you're right...her freckled nose is precious! :wub: 

and about the food...hmm...she's a quirky old gal, is she not? 
she definitely fits in well with you and your gang. :grouphug:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Awww, she is just precious :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol, that is so funny what little Lulu has done with the kibble, she is such a gorgeous old gal.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
Tell Lulu that freckles are a sign of beauty. She truly is!
xoxoxox


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: :wub: :wub: little miss lulu frecklenose is beautiful. she looks so sweet. I want to grab and kiss her!

the picture with the food is so funny, but it looks as if she KNOWS what she likes and what not, and obviously, the food from that one bowl was not hers that day :wub: :wub:  bless her, sweet baby.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! what a little sweetheart!! TOO funny about the food!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is precious in EVERY way :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, what a sweetie pie. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb..I'd not be getting anything done..I'd be kissing that darlin' nose all the time! 

That is so funny about the food! She probably built up an appetite doing all that work of 'cleaning out' that first bowl LOL . Missy used to take her kibble one piece at a time and walk over to the sliding door, look out, and chew the kibble... then walk back..grab another piece..walk to the door then eat. ( Guess she preferred dining with a view! :biggrin: )

Little Lulu is a precious little girl! :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, Lulu reminds me of my grandma!  Kinda funny looking and does silly things, but you've got to love her anyway... :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lulu really is a precious baby and I think her freckled nose is beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 15 2008, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689627


> Deb,
> Tell Lulu that freckles are a sign of beauty. She truly is!
> xoxoxox[/B]


So true - a face without freckles is like a sky without stars. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww Lulu you are just precious and I love your little freckle nose :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Lulu is sooo cute! I LOVE her freckled nose- gives her charm and personality!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Such a sweet little freckled nose !


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: aww sweet Lulu :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love her messed up hair and her freckled nose...She is so cute!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

LuLu is adorable!! MY boys do the same thing, they will not eat Kibble out of the bowl..They move it onto the floor and then eat it....so now I just sprinkle kibble on the floor :wacko1: :wacko1:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the pics of Lulu playing w/her food. :wub:  She has a sweet method to eating. And Lulu definitely gets the reward for prettiest nose. Oh my...I could kiss each and every freckle on that precious pink nose! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Aaahhh Lulu's freckle nose is so cute! And I love the way she moves her kibble around...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Her little freckled nose is adorable - what's not to love with a face like that :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

LuLu and her freckle nose are just awesome! I lovedddddd seeing her pic, thanks Deb!! The food thing happens here too, maybe it is a malt trick... :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lulu fits in perfectly with the rest of the gang. Now the food trick is funny.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Freckles, I wonder why they call you Lulu....... You are just a doll ole' girl. You eat just anyway that pleases you and don't let em tell you different. There are some perks to being old. :drinkup: I speak from experience...

We need a "Senior Power" icon for us ole' gals.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I would love to take her in my arms, sit in my big rocking chair and just rock away while telling her just how beautiful she is. Hope she is feeling better. And Lulu darling, if that is not enough kibble, Auncy Carolyn will bring you sme more. You eat it any way and any where you want to. 

Samsonsmom

You is a bootifu woman. Sammie.


----------

